# I've been stupid... Advice please



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, against everything I know and all I've learned on here on Sunday I gave Bella something different for her tea without introducing it slowly  Early hours of Mon she vomited once only and went back to bed, Mon morn the diarrhoea started and has been ongoing ever since. I must stress she is normal and happy in herself. Since this started she is on a bland diet of boiled chicken and rice and scrambled egg which she is eating gustily. There has been some mucus and blood in her stool but not every time, it's mainly just runny poo. I know this subject has been covered millions of times but would just like reassurance really that I'm doing the right thing in holding out on going to the Vet, I made an appointment yesterday but cancelled at the last minute because she's honestly not poorly just out of sync, what do you guys think ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Aw, hope your pup gets to feeling better soon.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that Bella is not feeling well. In my opinion if she's eating and acting happy and normal otherwise, I think that's a good sign. If she was lethargic and refusing to eat, then it would be a different story. In that situation, I would probably do the same as you and hold off from going to the vet unless it started getting worse or there was no sign of improvement. That's just me though. I'm not an expert and I know some would disagree. I hope she gets better soon!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I agree. If she is acting fine, then I'd wait. My poor Bonnie had diarrhea for several days, but 'acted' fine. I finally gave up and took her in. I was horrified when the vet brought her out after shaving her butt, and showed me the redness all over. Poor baby. I had bathed her butt, but never really looked closely at it. They gave me some local medicine for it; and a shot cleared upthe diarrhea.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

She is probably okay. But if it weren't for hubby restraining from running to the vet all the time, I would be broke! I panic easily! But honestly, some things are no big deal and clear up on their own, or with some of our help.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> She is probably okay. But if it weren't for hubby restraining from running to the vet all the time, I would be broke! I panic easily! But honestly, some things are no big deal and clear up on their own, or with some of our help.


My fingers got ahead of me!! hehe! I meant "restraining me" from running to the vet!

I hope she is better soon!


----------



## Lilith (Jan 10, 2014)

I just switched my girl to a premade raw diet two days ago. She had very loose stools today too but is acting normally otherwise. 

I think your baby is just similar to mine, and they're just adjusting to the new food. As long as they still have an appetite and are happy to play I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

How is she doing now?


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, thanks for replies and concern, no change as yet but I caved and took her to the Vet just an hour ago. Vet said she's got Colitis and has given her a steroid/antibiotic inj and a four day course of antibiotics to start tomorrow. Vet said she's had several similar cases in today so the change of food might not have been the cause.


----------

